# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين زفاف مودرن من Alfred Angelo

## دموع الغصون

*مجموعة راقية من فساتين الزفاف بستايل مودرن من Alfred Angelo لعام 2013**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
*

----------


## فيروز

أنا بـيعجبني هيك موديل بس العارضات ولا حبة مش متل العربيات لهيك بشوفهم مو حلوين عليهم  :Bl (20):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*على اي حال انا عم بعرض فساتين مو عارضات 
مو كل عروس يعني موديلز لهيك رح نركز على التصميم الاساسي للفستان و الاقمشه و الحركات يلي فيه 
مشكورة " فيروز " على المرور الجميل 
لروحكِ كل الود*

----------

